
Technical interview process updated for the 21 century - sharemywin
1. skype or phone initial tech interview<p>2. reimburse $20-$40 for pluralsight.com(or another one) for a month.(why seem cheap)<p>3. highlight deficiencies from interview and courses they could study<p>4. re-offer interview(different but similar questions)2 weeks later.
======
PaulHoule
A huge part of interviewing is "soft", and if you have the right attitude you
can get away without a lot of book knowledge. Asking good questions and not
choking goes a long way.

For instance, "look it up in a hash table" and "look it up in the literature"
will answer a wide range of questions.

------
sharemywin
1\. shows they're willing to do home work

2\. shows delta from learning

3\. not everyone knows everything your looking for.

downside slower hiring process.

